# Ebay's Feedback Policy



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I left feedback for two auctions this morning and was suprised when I recieved a popup from Ebay stating that sellers could no longer leave buyers negative or nuetral feedbacks. I guess they're trying to cut back on retaliatory feedbacks from sellers who deserve a negative or neutral feedback. Randy.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I wish that policy was in place when I bought a turd off this sack of crap:
http://myworld.ebay.com/slotcity1966


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

a buyer's only responsiblity is to pay for the item, and yet sellers threaten to leave negetive feedback if a buyer rejects getting ripped off from the seller. I think it's good policy as long as a seller can report a deadbeat buyer.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate the new ebay policy. Its a load of crap I think..
Since the new policy is in effect I have a buyer tryin to pull a fast one with paypal. Paid with Paypal, sent out the item, emailed me on feedback, then opened a non recieving claim in PayPal. I can't leave the right feedback now with the new rules..Now those funds are all locked up till PayPal does there investigation.. You can't place feedback to let others know what kind of buyers they are dealing with.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

gear buster said:


> I hate the new ebay policy. Its a load of crap I think..
> Since the new policy is in effect I have a buyer tryin to pull a fast one with paypal. Paid with Paypal, sent out the item, emailed me on feedback, then opened a non recieving claim in PayPal. I can't leave the right feedback now with the new rules..Now those funds are all locked up till PayPal does there investigation.. You can't place feedback to let others know what kind of buyers they are dealing with.



I agree. Some buyers deserve negative feedback yet sellers can no longer give it. So why have feedback so buyers always look good but sellers can have bad feedback if a package takes one day longer to deliver because of USPS. Not real fair in my book.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I've got stuff to sell, and the new policy has got me thinking. I guess everything needs to be sold "as is", and sent insured with delivery confirmation. Makes selling low bucks items an increased risk for little reward. Anybody can claim they didn't receive something or something was wrong with what they got, and they have zero risk to their perfect feedback if they do. On the plus side I bought an uncut complete car one time from a lady that was niether, that couldn't happen again.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll still buy on ebay, but I quit selling when the new policy took effect.

I see some sellers are giving feedback, but it is totally negative. Unless you read all of the feedback you won't see it.

The 3 negative feedbacks I had before the 1 year limit were all from buyers.
1) An HO slot car in the correct catagory and stated to be an HO in the description. The buyer said my pictures made it look like a 1/24 die cast.:freak:
2)He won a $.99 basketball card from me. After the auction started I was called out of town on business. I added info in the description stating that and that I would finish the deal when I returned. He e-mailed me everyday and before I returned home he already left the negative feedback and no additional feedback after I explained the situation to him.
3) He won a $2.99 TYCO HO slot car, sent me a message it didn't run good so he took it apart and wanted his money back. The negative feedback said the didn't run, which btw was sold as is.

Marty
Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm glad some of you selllers are posting on this subject. I knew when I started this thread that I'd read some good replies. 

I don't think Ebay thought this through when they made this policy. If enough sellers quit selling because of this policy it will catch ebay's attention.

I've been fortunate with my purchases on Ebay. Most sellers I've dealt with have been great. I've had some state in their auctions or emails that I'll get a positive feedback if I leave or when I leave a positive feedback. To the emails I always replied If you deserve a positive feedback, then you'll recieve a positive feedback. 

I hate when sellers try to make policies that conflict with what Ebay has already put in place. The buyer and seller have 3 business days to contact each other to finalize the deal. I've seen sellers try to make it 1 day. I don't know if this policy is still in place, but I remember this one. 

There are bad apples on both sides of the coin here. I hate when people take something simple and make it difficult. Randy.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

cagee said:


> I agree. Some buyers deserve negative feedback yet sellers can no longer give it. So why have feedback so buyers always look good but sellers can have bad feedback if a package takes one day longer to deliver because of USPS. Not real fair in my book.


yep guys the new feedback SUCKS!there is no way for sellers to communicate a no pay or very slow payer now. If you leave a positive with a poor remark the buyer can have ebay remove the remark you left.They are calling these"soft positives".Even listing items used , as is ,or for parts only, wont save you from bad feedback as a seller.Before this new policy I had a 850 , 100% positive rating.I got 2 neg. the first week it took effect! both on used as is items. Ebay will do nothing about the negatives even though they were listed as used, and as is, with no return. Hell paypal is even making me refund a guy who destroyed one of the items completely, so now I am out 60.00, the item,listing fees, paypal fees AND return shipping fees. so in reality it cost me about 140.00 to sell that item. Not to mention that since the change in feedback I have had to file more non-payment claims for non paying buyers than I have had to file in the last 3 years! ebay DID think this through before setting these new policies. They are trying to compete with amazon and other new item marketplaces. So this is their way off weeding out the used item sellers like me.They want to turn Ebay into an online strip mall.They forget that what made ebay great is the fact that it WAS the worlds greatest garage sale at your finger tips! Well their resoning on how to get rid of some sellers has worked. I have shut down my store, and quit selling on ebay. If it wasnt such a great resource to get things you cant find any where else I wouldnt even buy anything there now.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Now that you mention it I have had to file a lot of non-paying bidder complaints. Also most people are taking more than a week to pay.


----------



## sltCARsimpleton (Jun 7, 2008)

I dont understand why if you have ebay's calculator determine shipping cost, how come the buyer can rate the cost of shipping as fair or unfair. basically if the buyer thinks the post office charges too much they take it out on the seller. I also must admit I would have a hard time finding out of production cars I like without ebay.. -simpleton


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

There is crappy stuff going on from both buyers and sellers unfortunately....

I had won a hat from a guy for $.99, I think was pissed that he didn't get more for it, so he canceled the auction and told me the hat was damaged. He then turned around and relisted the same exact hat again and sold it off to someone else for more money. Needless to say, I left him negative feedback as deserved, he retaliated with a negative as well.

The other was a "no item received" I had to get refunded from PayPal, no commincation from the guy for a month, I put in for the refund and all of a sudden his email works again and he leaves me a retaliatory email as well.

Having been branded with 2 crappy negatives, I like the new rule, but I am sure idiots out there will be taking advantage as well. If I were selling anything these days, I wouldn't be taking PayPal at all, it would be MO's only to avoid some ass trying to rip me off and saying he didn't receive the item.

At this point I am willing to take a negative if someone is trying to hose me, I just don't care that much, ebay is great for finding cool things, but it definitely has it's limits.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

i havent been on ebay since i joined hobby talk. if there is something i want or need
i just ask the people here. ebay was a good thing at first but now i come here


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I think it stinks as well. The deal involves two participants. Feedback should be allowed for both. I welcome it as as seller and I want to leave it as a buyer. My activity on epay has dropped and continues to. Between this and the fees, it has gotten ridiculous. If they want to do something, check out some of those shipping and "handling" fees some sellers are trying to charge.  rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*S/H Fees*

I don't care what a seller posts for S/H fees... if a car is worth $25 to me I could care less if it sells for $5 with $20 S/H or $20 with $5 S/H... same cost to me. And given eBays lack of concern for anything but short term profits, I prefer the low cost and high S/H... keeps money out of eBays pockets.
I never sold a lot on ebay... I won't be much in the future... if anything!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess the Bay is drying up. Have any of you tried Craiglist? I've foind some great deals on there, and sold some stuff. All cash. It's usually a local thing. I haven't had any luck with slot cars on there. Slot cars are rare in these parts.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Funny I just posted another listing of my Craigs list find, nice stuff


----------

